# Adding personal video to a blog



## JBTN82 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a video that I want to add to a myspace account its a personal video I have it on a website here is the link http://www.jusspress.com/day.php?userid=25762&currentDate=20041216&currentTime=040752 can you help me to add this to myspace? Thanks.


----------



## Benstar (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey,

I don't know anything about myspace but if you can edit html on that account then you maybe able to use the following code:






Make sure you place it in between the <body> </body> tags. Find a place within those tags that you think will place it neatly on your page.

All you have to do is change the SRC="yourfilehere.asf" to point to where your media is. example: SRC="http://www.yoururl.com/mymovie/mymovie.mpg".

You may wish to also change the width=" " and hight=" " settings as well as this one is quite small.

This is suitable for IE and Netscape users, I'm unsure about Opera and Firefox user.


Hope it helps


Ben
(www.madeforauction.com)


----------

